# Baby Bombs



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

3 babies arrived early hours this morning. All well and settled - 2 boys 1 girl


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are all stunningly beautiful, glad all went well. xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Yaah, Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Woo Hoo


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful baby Bombs :001_wub:

Congratulations to you and Bomber  xx

Glad Mum and babies are doing well


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Aww, congratulations! They look curly wurly!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations they are beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrivals :thumbup: Really cute mini sheeps :001_wub:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations xx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic, and look at those fabulous coats - there is nothing like a rex coat love love love the rexes


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! I don't mind being wrong about number and sex at all, they are that cute . I just love the texture--they're like the blanket. What a wonderful coat. Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations they look stunners already


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Colours? Must know colours! Glad she's finished crossing her legs!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful babies Spid :001_wub: well done Bombs


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Carly, 2 silver shaded and 1 brown/golden tabby maybe shaded.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Omigod they're amazing! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

How lovely! Congratulations. Hope mum and babies are doing well.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done Bomber.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cute. Can you tell if there fur is curly yet?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cute, congratulations


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beeeeeeeeeeeautiful  best wishes for them all xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations xxx.*


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful baby Bombs , congratulations mum and midwife


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww congratulations, I cant wait to watch them grow, nice to have a different breed of babies... Nothing wrong with any of the other breeds, they are all gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Well done Bommer! Looking forward to seeing more pics of them as they grow x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

RubyFelicity said:


> Very cute. Can you tell if there fur is curly yet?


All curly


----------



## Fluffable (May 9, 2014)

Congratulations sweeties! xxxx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Citrineblue said:


> She is beautiful….. look at those eyes, very similar to Luna….. sorry I'm not very good at this.
> 
> Three - all longhaired, two curly and one straight variant. All black silver shaded. I know nothing but my Luna is that colouring so that's the only one I can describe.
> 
> Edit - did not put sex- so I'll go for 2 boys and 1 girl.


Well done and congratulations. Sorry I've been missing some posts as I've been away.

Just realised I got the number of kittens and sexes right....... ohhhh they make me want want want........

Edit - 2 silver shaded, ohhhh I did mention black silver shaded, but that was pure ignorance and the one colour I know with Luna.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Spid, how the babies doing? Any new pics?


----------

